# no j3dcore-ogl-chk in java.library.path



## Schnatter0815 (26. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem. Ich nutze in einer Anwendung Java3D und habe auch brav die 3 jars j3dcore, j3dutils und vecmath.jar als lib eingebunden. Wenn ich die Anwendung (aus Eclipse) ausführe kommt:

java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no j3dcore-ogl-chk in java.library.path

Es liegt also wohl an der DLL. Nun hab ich die DLL j3dcore-ogl.dll aus j3d-1_5_2-windows-amd64 schon überall hinkopiert wo eigentlich der PATH liegen sollte (Windows, System32). Trotzdem kommt die Meldung noch. Wie binde ich die DLL ein um die Meldung zu entfernen?


----------



## Marco13 (26. Jun 2012)

Der Name der lib hat mich jetzt im ersten Moment irritiert - die gibt es ja als DLL so nicht... Eine neugierige Websuche lieferte Beispiel: Zeichnen mittels Java3D , wo dieser Name erwähnt ist, hilft das schon? Wenn nicht, vielleicht genauere Infos posten...


----------



## Schnatter0815 (26. Jun 2012)

Hallo Marco,

das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Hat mich aber irgendwie nicht weiter gebracht :-( Wie gesagt, es muss wohl neben den 3 genannten jars auch die entsprechende DLL eingebunden werden. Wäre nett wenn da jemand mehr weiß


----------

